# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Le MMORPG Ryzom devient 100% open source !

## Acropole

Vianney Lecroart, chef techno de Ryzom, vient de l'annoncer, le moteur ainsi que tous les assets 2d et 3d de Ryzom sont dsomrais open source sous la licence GNU AGPL v.3 !

----------


## Mat.M

merci Acropole pour l'info  :;):

----------


## Acropole

Mais de rien, c'est avec plaisir  ::): 

Je m'tonne qu'il n'y ai pas plus de ractions, avec tous les projets de mmorpg qu'on voit passer sur le forum.

En plus l il y'a juste a compiler et faire tourner un serveur ryzom, donc dj de quoi bosser et se rendre compte de la tache quand 99% du boulot est dj pr mch.

Personnellement, sans aller jusqu' parler de faire un mmorpg et encore moins un wow killer, je me le sentirai bien de faire un serveur ddi avec d'autres personnes pour tester et bricoler. Si a tente du monde.

----------


## kain_tn

Ben c'est surtout que c'est bizarre car a fait un moment que j'avais rcupr les sources du client et des serveurs de jeu... (au moins 1 an)  :8O:

----------


## Acropole

> Ben c'est surtout que c'est bizarre car a fait un moment que j'avais rcupr les sources du client et des serveurs de jeu... (au moins 1 an)


Tu as probablement rcupr NeL (Nevrax Library) qui est dispo depuis des annes. La il y'a vraiment tout (dont Nel, dans un dossier  part), ainsi que tous les objets 3D et les textures.

----------


## kain_tn

Oui, c'tait bien NeL

----------


## Ntotor

Bonjour, une petite question (dsol pour le deterrage de post).

Si j'utilise les assets de ce jeux (2d et 3d), y a t'il obligation pour le logiciel les utilisants d'etre sous la mme licence ? 

Ou juste fournir un lien vers le site de Ryzom dans les crdits et fournir les eventuels modifications sur les assets ?

Merci,

----------

